# Winter Kit Feeler - Good gift ideas...



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Unfortunately for guys in the east and up north winter is around the corner.

I wanted to put a feeler out for the below items , let me know so I can put out some good pricing out there for you all.

This would be a great gift idea for friends and family or even just for yourself and your car 

Here is a kit we may be selling










*Winter Value Set:*

Car Care Bag 
Anti-Frost Washer Fluid Concentrate 
Eistau De-Icer 
Mini Ice Dozer

Retail: $50
Value Price: $35
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A little more on the Ice Scrapers

*Mini IceDozer* - Retail $14.95 --> $11.95


























*Description:*

High Tech Ice Scraper comes with flexiblade scraping fingers. It has a built-in squeegee brush for greater performance. The ice scraper has ergonomic power grip.

*Features:*

- FlexiBlade scraping fingers
- 360 degrees of ice scraping surfaces
- Built-in squeegee brush
- Rear tenderizers with icenotch
- Ergonomic powergrip

*Product Details:*
Package Length: 6.6 inches
Package Width: 3.3 inches
Package Height: 1.8 inches
Package Weight: 0.25 pounds
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IceDozer Plus* - Retail - $24.95 ---> $19.95


















*Description:*
Winter can be lovely, except when it lands on your vehicle. Don't you love leaving work after a long day and discovering that your windshield has a concrete-like, thick coating of ice? It'll never bother you again, as long as this little number is in your car. We've never seen anything clear ice and snow from a windshield like this. Clever engineering, smart ergonomics, and good old innovation combine to make this, hands down, the best scraper we've ever used. Calling it a scraper really doesn't do it justice--the patented Flexiblade actually conforms to the shape of your windshield and windows, and the "Tenderizers" make quick work of crust. But add this: the Ice Notch. No other scraper has attended to the ice-encrusted windshield wipers until now. Just slide your wiper blades through the Ice Notch, and they are clear as a summer's day. The removable brush deserves its own kudos, because it has a scraper blade as well, for areas like mirrors. This gem gets our highest praises.--Kris Jensen-Van Heste

*Features:*
- Features FlexiBlade, ergonomic handles, front plow, and innovative multi-function brush
- Bulldoze snow and ice off your vehicle without getting it on you
- Brush can be removed for clearing snow from hard to reach areas
- Notch specially designed to clear ice chunks off of windshield wipers
- Completely clear your vehicle of ice and snow, easily, and quickly

*Product Details:*
Package Length: 19.5 inches
Package Width: 7.25 inches
Package Height: 5.0 inches
Package Weight: 1.15 pounds

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Snow Mover* - Retail $29.95 ---> $24.95


















*Description:*
The SnowMover is the perfect companion to the best-selling IceDozer. The SnowMover is the world's first personal snow plow, designed to remove deep snow from on and around your vehicle. This multi-tool combines a plow, ice scraper and shovel - along with a special snow broom. The SnowmoverTM is ergonomically designed to work with the body's natural motion. The SnowmoverTM is ergonomically designed to work with the body's natural motion. The result is a powerful, yet surprisingly easy-to-use snow moving experience. The design includes a contoured saw-grip handle, which makes for easy maneuvering when clearing snow from the roof of the vehicle. The SnowmoverTM is the first snow plow with 'whiskers'. These dense rubber bristles, located under the forward lip of the plow, can be used to whisk away any snow debris from the surface of the vehicle, including the window glass. The bristles ride over any protuberances (such as a roof rack) to prevent a jarring stop when plowing through deep snow and will not damage the paint or surface finish of your vehicle. The SnowMover is made with pride in the USA. We could make the SnowmoverTM cheaper if we built it overseas, but we couldn't make it better. By manufacturing within the U.S. we also reduce greenhouse gas emissions through eliminating the need for transporting products from overseas. This premium product is backed by a Lifetime Guarantee. If the SnowMover breaks for any reason - ever - we'll replace it free of charge, no questions asked.

*Features:*

- Personal Snow Plow
- Combines a bi-directional plow, ice scraper, shovel and snow broom.
- Rubber bristles prevent damage to the vehicle.
- Ergonomically designed with a 42 inch reach to clear snow from the roof of the vehicle.
- Made in the USA and backed by a Lifetime Warranty.
*
Product Details:*
Package Length: 27.5 inches
Package Width: 9.0 inches
Package Height: 8.2 inches
Package Weight: 2.2 pounds


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ice dozer plus certainly looks a serious tool.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks good i'm going to be in the US next month. Are these in stock and ready to send?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Some handy tools there, are they available in UK?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

we should have these in stock by Monday.

I believe [email protected] may have them soon ; )


----------

